# Streamlight SL-20X LED - ???



## Brigadier (Feb 25, 2010)

Long story short, I am growing weary of LED flashlights. I recently picked up a JetBeam RRT-1 and a Jet-III M. While I really like the Jet-III M for distances out to 100 yards or so, pushing past that - um, not so much. The RRT-1 is a thrower for sure, but the color of the LED beam just washes out on trees and such at 250+ yds.

Now, my Black & Decker and Costco[POB?] incan spotlights - at 250+ yards are nice and crisp. Maybe it is because they are more powerful? Don't know. But I can definitely tell the difference in details.

So, I am looking for a rechargeable incan thrower - with decent run time. 
I don't mind LED's for normal close up work and out to about 100 yds, so the LED's and run time of the SL-20X LED is appealing, with the option of the incan thrower for distance and 'tactical' uses. And given the aftermarket NiMh battery packs available....

So, does anyone have any experience with these? I did a serach and came up empty.

TIA.

BTW - not interested in a Mag ROP or anything like that.


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 28, 2010)

No one ever tried these?


----------



## curtispdx (Feb 28, 2010)

I know you wrote that you weren't interested in a Mag ROP but you really should consider a Mag 1185/AW soft start. That is an amazing setup.

BTW: I've never owned a SL-20X LED but I've used one and I notice someone at work owns one too. The people that own them like 'em.


----------



## jaundice (Mar 3, 2010)

Brigadier;

I've not owned this exact model, but I owned and carried a similar model, the SL-20XP for about a dozen years or so. I also had the chance to play with an SL-20XP LED that a buddy of mine has. I think my opinion will be valid. 

Basically, the SL-20X is a great light, but very dated. It has a Nicad battery, with all the attendant issues, including low capacity. The LEDs are low-powered 5mm nichias (or similar). Basically, I wouldn't recommend the LED version, since the LEDs aren't adding much over the non-LED version.

Used, however, they're a different story. Russthetoolman was selling a bunch of the non-LED models very cheaply. I almost bought one, without the battery or lamp. My intention was to buy a 4000ma Nimh battery pack, that will work with the stock charger. Also, swap out the stock SL-20 lamp for it's bigger brother, the SL-35 lamp, which drops right in. It's running about 20 watts, if memory serves. I think you could put this whole setup together for much less than a new SL-20X. One of the niftyest accesories to the SL-20X is the dimming tailcap. When the light is turned on, it comes on full power, but when the button on the tailcap is pushed, it dims the light until the button is released, allowing you to dramatically extend battery life. I would definitely get one of these, if you get this light.

A direct competitor to the SL-20X is the magcharger. The magcharger suffers from the same issues as the Streamlight: very dated technology. The advantage of the magcharger is that it uses bi-pin bulbs instead of a unitized lamp (the streamlight's bulb is all one piece, including the reflector). This allows for easy dropin of much higher output bulbs. Historically, the WA 1160 was used, but these are now discontinued. I'm sure the forumites could recommend a replacement bulb that would serve well for higher output. Also, you can upgrade the magcharger with a Nimh battery at 4000ma. 

-John


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 4, 2010)

Which version has the dimming tailcap?

Getting an aftermarket NiMh battery is a given.

Basically, what I am looking for is a rechargeable incan thrower with a feature that allows lower levels of flood type light for up close stuff for around the house. And it must be simple for the family to operate. So the SL-20X LED looked like a good solution. Bright incan bulb witht he LEDs, independent switches, and a charging cradle. And the power outage feature is intriguing.

I haven't found anything else like this. Plus it is American made.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 4, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> Long story short, I am growing weary of LED flashlights. I recently picked up a JetBeam RRT-1 and a Jet-III M. While I really like the Jet-III M for distances out to 100 yards or so, pushing past that - um, not so much. The RRT-1 is a thrower for sure, but the color of the LED beam just washes out on trees and such at 250+ yds.
> 
> Now, my Black & Decker and Costco[POB?] incan spotlights - at 250+ yards are nice and crisp. Maybe it is because they are more powerful? Don't know. But I can definitely tell the difference in details.
> 
> ...


Just get a SureFire 10X Dominator.

But if you're on a tight budged, there are a lot of LEGO options.


----------



## jaundice (Mar 4, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> Which version has the dimming tailcap?
> 
> Getting an aftermarket NiMh battery is a given.
> 
> ...


 
The dimming tailcap is an accessory from Streamlight. I picked one up off Ebay for $20, but ended up not getting an SL-20X. The tailcap is extremely well made, and works like a charm. I think this would fit your bill extremely well. Again, I don't think the LED feature is really worth it, especially considering what you'd have to pay for it by buying new. Also, you wouldn't be able to upgrade the lamp, since the SL-35 lamps don't have the holes for the LEDs.

I think for what you want, the SL-20X is ideal. It's an incan thrower with a low-power flood, and american made. I'm a big streamlight fan, and have carried their products for years.

-John


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 4, 2010)

OK. I am confused. I have looked at these for quite a while. Which one of the SL-20X models, other than the LED has a low power flood? I have rechecked Streamlight's website and they don't list a hi/lo model other than the LED version?


----------



## jaundice (Mar 4, 2010)

Brigadier;

I haven't thoroughly reviewed the Streamlight website in a while, so I can't comment.

But, here's a link to the Streamlight accessory tailcap I'm referring to: http://www.code3tactical.com/streamlightdigitalflasherdimmertailcapsl-20xsl-35x.aspx

This is an aftermarket accessory to the SL-20X that allows a user to dim the light. So it's not a dimming model, per se, but a dimming accessory. It's well worth the money, in my opinion.

Since I have one I can't use, I've thought about having a machinist mill out a Maglite tailcap, and transfer the guts over from the Streamlight dimming tailcap. This would rock in ROP or similar build.

Edit: reviewing your reply above, I'm wondering if we're talking apples and oranges here. This dimming tailcap just dims the regular incan beam, which I find to have a very usable spill, but it's not floody like a bunch of Nichia LEDs. However, when I played with the LED version of the SL-20XP, I found the LEDs to be not worth the bother. I think the dimming tailcap would provide what you're looking for, although potentially with more hotspot than the LEDs.

-John


----------



## pfccypret (Mar 4, 2010)

I owned a 20X LED a 5-6 years back. I used it my police department as my "big" patrol light since the PD's lights in the cars suck.

Anyways, I've always liked the SL-20s. Runtime was never an issue for me since it was on the charger 95% of the time and I really only used it on car stops. Throw is good, brightness is good if you keep mind that the SL-20s have been on the market for a long time.

The LEDs..... Meh.... cool feature at first. They cool in handy for close work (very close), but anything outdoors or bigger than a medium sized room and your LEDs aren't doing much. Before I retired the light, I found myself never using the LED feature.


----------



## lastdefender (Mar 15, 2010)

The only possible advantage of the current SL-20 LED is for extended cone work. As others have stated, the three LED's offer very little to the light. If you job requires extended use of the cone, then this light might be a good option.

I am currently experimenting with the Terralux 200 lumen LED and have had little success. They are due to release a 400 lumen LED and perhaps that will work better.

In the mean time, my C4 LED Strion is an amazing little light. Once again, why can Streamlight not take the C4 and incorporate it in the SL-20X. That would seem like a winning package to me. But what do I know?


----------



## Wetterman (Mar 15, 2010)

Streamlights are as American made as any other Chinese lights these days.


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I have given up on these lights.

For a recahrgeable light for the house and for the family to grab if they need a light, I found a great deal on the 5.11 UC3.400. I have been wanting to try this light out for a while, so this is my excuse.

For my van, I am seriously looking at a Pelican 8060 instead.


----------



## jaundice (Mar 15, 2010)

I would recommend the Pelican 7060 or Streamlight Strion LED instead of the Pelican 8060. My primary reason is battery performance. The 8060 uses a Nimh battery vs. the Li-ion batteries of the two I mentioned. Nimh doesn't stand up well to constantly being on a trickly charger. Unless you're in public safety, where you're using your light every night, the Li-ion is a better choice. Otherwise, you'll have to constantly have battery maintenance in mind.

-John


----------

